# **REQ** - Kang Avatar



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Alright. I'm lovin the avatar I already have, but I really wanna rep a Denis Kang avy since he has a fight in Hero's later this month. 




Use this picture of Kang: 









And really, I'd like the same set-up as the avy I'm already using, cause I'll probably go back and forth from one to the other. :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/179/kangavatarva3.jpg


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Use it if you want K...


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i'll take a Okami one if you guys don't mind


----------

